# My babies



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just had to share this picture of my babies enjoy the simple life! Love watching them grow!!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Cool how many do you have? Are you keeping roosters as well as hens?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

LOve it


----------



## cherrypie2181 (Apr 27, 2013)

I actually have 34 right now! And I am not sure what ratio or what I am keeping right now but mainly females! But a I know for sure my blue Wyndott rooster will be staying! But still deciding!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Such a fun age they are at!


----------



## angilene92 (May 2, 2013)

cherrypie2181 said:


> Just had to share this picture of my babies enjoy the simple life! Love watching them grow!!!


I love all your chickens, they are all so beautiful!!


----------

